# Users of Lelit Bianca - Opinions



## Osheac10 (Dec 19, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I'm interested to see if there are a lot of Bianca owners? I'm really torn with this machine. I would get it but I'd love to hear some first hand thoughts and whether there's new better machines out there.

Thanks,

Callum


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Love mine , there are machines that do things differently (decent) or bring a different user experience (levers) or have the cache of branding (lm) . All will make great coffee , Bianca is good value for money for a flexible dual boiler . 
better though for other machines is really too subjective to answer


----------



## ZwiGGy (Jun 21, 2020)

i purchased one a few weeks back and would recommend it, but i've only ever had a barista express before this so can't compare directly.

i did spend a while researching other machines though, in particular the Decent and Londinium which are both quite different but appealing in their own ways.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm about to buy a Lelit Bianca, having looked at the market and what's available with similar value/features. My only other real considerations are an ACS Evo Leva (which is about £500 more) or an ACS Minima with the Lelit paddle/flow control system added (which is less expensive but noisier/doesn't look as nice (to me)).

I think I'm settled with my decision.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

-Mac said:


> My only other real considerations are an ACS Evo Leva (which is about £500 more)


 If you are into lever machines, that, to me seems like a great choice. But bear in mind the group is 54mm, so your usual accessories won't fit.

What appeals to me on that machine is that it's ready in 15 minutes as the group is heated up independently.

It's massive though, huge, and heavy.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> If you are into lever machines, that, to me seems like a great choice. But bear in mind the group is 54mm, so your usual accessories won't fit.


 My usual accessories will fit - I've only got a Sage BE currently


----------

